# Whatsit 2/21



## 480sparky (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok - nobody's replyinig now because they're getting too hard. All I know is that this is metal with an oval engraved indentation.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 21, 2012)

Is the oval area concave or convex?


----------



## Archer (Feb 21, 2012)

Tough one


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 21, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Ok - nobody's replyinig now because they're  getting too hard. All I know is that this is metal with an oval engraved  indentation.



I gotta make 'em tough....... when someone gets 'em in 78 seconds, they're no fun.





EIngerson said:


> Is the oval area concave or convex?



..................................


----------



## punch (Feb 21, 2012)

mkay, i guess a sewing machine foot plate.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Infinite_Day said:
> 
> 
> > Ok - nobody's replyinig now because they're  getting too hard. All I know is that this is metal with an oval engraved  indentation.
> ...



LOL, you're killing me.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm guessing that it's the plastic/rubber foot of something.  External hard drive, CD-ROM, something like that.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm guessing a speaker cover.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 21, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> LOL, you're killing me.



If no one guesses it, I'll give a hint after 24 hours.


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 22, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Is the oval area concave or convex?



I'm thinking convex...
Looks like a sold line right down the middle.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 22, 2012)

Dammit - my brain keeps wanting to tell me it's some part of a pencil sharpener.... That doesn't seem right, however. I know I've seen something like this before.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 22, 2012)

OK, time for a hint:

Without this, you wouldn't be able to keep shooting.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 22, 2012)

D'oh! You keep your guns clean. It's the loading port on a rifle?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 22, 2012)

The hint gave it away (I think) - Magazine Follower.


----------



## hartz (Feb 23, 2012)

One side of a bullet mold.  I got it from Infinite_Day's comment and by re-studying the picture, even before reading the hint.


----------



## Edsport (Feb 23, 2012)

Shutter Button...


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 23, 2012)

hartz said:


> One side of a bullet mold. I got it from Infinite_Day's comment and by re-studying the picture, even before reading the hint.



I was thinking that too but wasn't sure. I almost put that as a second guess on my post.


----------



## Archer (Feb 23, 2012)

Lead bullet trimmer


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2012)

Today's clue:

You guys are on the right track:  It _is _part of a firearm.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah.  The little notch on a (revolver) cylinder that catches the paw to stop the cylinder from rotation.

If it's not a follower, that's the only other thing I can think of that would have a wear line like that...

edit
If I'm right, that looks like a fairly new gun (i.e. - not much wear yet).  What is it?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 23, 2012)

The relief cut in the metal so a bolt can recoil or conduct its action?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Ah.  The little notch on a (revolver) cylinder that catches the paw to stop the cylinder from rotation.
> 
> If it's not a follower, that's the only other thing I can think of that would have a wear line like that......




Cylinder stop notch!









O|||||||O said:


> ..........If I'm right, that looks like a fairly new gun (i.e. - not much wear yet). .......



Yep.... I've only run about 60 rds through it.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 23, 2012)

.38 or .357?
(Of course, if it's .357 it can take either.  The cylinder length seems to say .357 to me, but it's been so long since I've had a .357 that it's hard to tell.)

Sorta reminds me of a snub-nose Taurus .44 SPL I used to have (5 shot).  Great gun at an insane cheap price.  (I miss it...)  Remind me to never sell a gun again, no matter how bad I need the money, lol.

Every time I've sold one, I told myself I would replace it soon.  And I never did.  I used to have _a lot_ of guns ... now I'm down to the bare bones - too cheap to sell, or to expensive to replace.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> .38 or .357?........



S&W .38 Special.  Titanium.  #642 J-frame.


----------



## Archer (Feb 23, 2012)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> (I miss it...)  Remind me to never sell a gun again, no matter how bad I need the money, lol.
> 
> Every time I've sold one, I told myself I would replace it soon.  And I never did.  I used to have a lot of guns ... now I'm down to the bare bones - too cheap to sell, or to expensive to replace.



Hmmm...been thinking about selling some guns to fund a D7000. Maybe not


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keep 'em!  Sell something else, or just save longer, lol.

I also always lost _a ton _of money on gun sales...  You'll typically get half of what it's worth, unless you do a face-to-face sale with someone.  I recently had someone offer me more than I paid for my Super Blackhawk (they cost more now, of course - but it was still a very good price) - turned it down.

I have enough 1911 parts left over from all the work I did to build a new one, less the frame and slide...  I really do need to buy another 1911...  I have tons of spare parts, and cases upon cases of .45 ACP - but nothing to make it go bang.


----------

